# 2 Pregnant Females, 1 Male



## CharlieTheBudgie (Aug 4, 2021)

My avian vet yesterday, said my female budgie was pregnant, so we got a nest and bedding for her, but today my male is regurgitating to both of my females, and the one that was supposedly not pregnant, is fighting my pregnant female when she tries to nest, and she blocks the food, she's also making territorial squawks, what should I do?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

You must separate the females into separate cages or the fighting could result in injury to one or both of them.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It is critical that you separate the females. I recommend you put EACH of the budgies in individual cages.
Remove the nest box immediately and do everything necessary to discourage breeding.

Just because the male is regurgitating to both females does NOT mean that both of them are preganant.
Have any eggs been laid yet?

Before breeding any species, it is important to learn as much about the animals, their personalities, and the best practices to follow for responsible and ethical breeding prior to making the commitment to take on the responsibility. 

How old are the budgies?
Are you certain they are not related?*

*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Please follow the advice given above. FaeryBee is absolutely right and for the health and well-being of your budgies this is the step you should take.


----------

